# split rail fence help



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

Im helping a friend with a split rail fence, and it would cut cost significanly if we cut the tapers , and mortises ourselves. 
Im struggling with the mortise in our 3.5"x3.5" post. 
All I've come up with is drill and chisel.... maybe a long blade on a recirpocating saw?.. Id like to hear some of yous guys ideas.:smile:


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

maybe a long blade on a recirpocating saw?.. 

That's what I've done in the past. Lay out both sides, cut from one side with a long blade. The blade walked some so I had to cut (trim) the other side to the lay out marks. It wasn't as easy as purchasing them already done but it did save a truck load of money. Good luck.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Chain mortiser?

They make them for radial arm saws.......and,awhile back a timber framer buddy came over and hardazz'd me out of one of our wormdrive Skilsaws.He mounted a chain mortiser on it to be used in his work..........he still has it,so 'reckon its working?Haha,BW


----------



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

BWSmith said:


> Chain mortiser?
> 
> They make them for radial arm saws.......and,awhile back a timber framer buddy came over and hardazz'd me out of one of our wormdrive Skilsaws.He mounted a chain mortiser on it to be used in his work..........he still has it,so 'reckon its working?Haha,BW


Never seen one in person...sounds interesting


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

http://books.google.com/books?id=dpYPdhq1FDsC&pg=PA72&lpg=PA72&dq=delta+radial+arm+saw+chain+mortiser&source=bl&ots=lzLcpZsye4&sig=eaVeQ5xIvquW9toHyfQjjAGBmZA&hl=en&ei=5UAgTtzDLsrUgAei_JDkBQ&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=10&ved=0CF0Q6AEwCTgU#v=onepage&q=delta%20radial%20arm%20saw%20chain%20mortiser&f=false

See if this works?


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Try again......

http://woodworker.com/cgi-bin/FULLPRES.exe?PARTNUM=889-372&LARGEVIEW=ON


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

See if this works........

http://www.shopwiki.com/beam-saws


----------



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

Doesn't get much more manly than that!


----------

